# D. Auratus, entire setup for sale, including breeding pair, Atlanta Area



## frogyiee (Jul 25, 2017)

Frogyiee VF Thread: https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ve...-anderson.html

Sellers Name and location -Dallin Anderson, Atlanta area
Species - D. Auratus
Line/Origin - Do not know
Age - 1-5 years
Quantity - 13
Preferred Payment Method - Venmo
Shipping Rates & information - I am selling my cage with the frog, so I will not be shipping.

I am heading off to college, and after keeping and raising D. Auratus for 9 years, I am selling my cage with the frogs. It is a 12x18x36 ExoTerra. The cage is only about 3 years old and furnished with plants. I have attached a link to pictures. The cage will include my frogs (which includes a breeding pair), and I will be selling it with the frogs and my Mistking misting system for $375. It is large and heavy so I will not be shipping, pickup only. I also have an older 12x12x18 tank, that I am willing to give away to whoever buys the other cage. Please DM me for more info.

https://dvanderson.smugmug.com/Dallins-Frogs/n-bSfJL3/


----------

